# Achtung auf östlicher Abfahrt vom Hoherodskopf



## TEP_Biker (2. Dezember 2018)

Achtung: Auf der östlichen Abfahrt vom Hoherodskopf Richtung Flösserhaus und auch auf dem Abzweig Richtung Lauterbacher Hütte/Wilde Saudeck. Auf dem im Bild markierten Forstweg wurde neuer Schotter aufgetragen und (noch) nicht komplett verdichtet. Da man an dieser Stelle, zumindest Bergab sehr schnell ist > 40km/h, besteht extreme Sturtzgefahr !


----------



## TEP_Biker (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich war heute oben auf dem Hoherodskopf. Gefahr besteht mittlerweile nicht mehr. Es wurde feiner Schotter aufgetragen und auch verdichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

